# Your Surroundings ??



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2015)

At my age, I do not think I will ever get to travel overseas..Lets see some pictures of your surroundings such as your property,town whatever..

Here is and aerial view of our home in Texas..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a couple of mine:
Love your country farm, Ken.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll dig some out later, and post them of our area, but beeee verrry careful what you wish for, I have zillions


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2015)

The house I spent most of my childhood in. The out building had a chicken coop on top with the run in back. Bottom part was for junk. The top part later became my clubhouse with a no girls allowed sign on the door. Most of my treasures were kept here. The homestead is now Falling slowly down. Kinda sad to see it this way.
The fireplace and the house was built by my Great Grandfather 100 years ago. The carport was a old wooden building where wood and supplies were kept.
Note lilac bush in back. Sure needs trimming.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

My surroundings ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2015)

Love your PAD Phil. I found someone to share it with you.


----------



## Ina (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello Ken N Tx.,
Could you tell me how you came by an aerial view of your home? I would like to find one of our place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

My backyard (and beyond) with my dog Hans.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> My surroundings ...
> 
> View attachment 12735



omg, rofl !


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Love your PAD Phil. I found someone to share it with you.



As George Takei (Mr. Sulu) would say ...

"_*Oh, my!*_"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

Ina said:


> Hello Ken N Tx.,
> Could you tell me how you came by an aerial view of your home? I would like to find one of our place.



Keep the pics coming...

Ina, There was a gentleman who came to our door with the picture for sale..He would fly around the area taking photos and then visit the homeowners..


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2015)

View attachment 12784



The view out our window 7-8 months of the year is the unattractive house next door or the unattractive houses across the street but this is representative of the view from the window of our "moving house" the other 4-5 months.  Sometimes it's desert, sometimes it's mountains, sometimes it's a lake or a river or a creek.  Might be the ocean. Might be a canyon.  Sometimes, it's the side of the RV next to us....can't win 'em all!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice Jujube!   Here's a couple of our surroundings pictures when we're out in our camper.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 11, 2015)

This was on my property in the Ozarks. It now belongs to the Arkansas Natural Heritage Commission.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

Ina said:


> Hello Ken N Tx.,
> Could you tell me how you came by an aerial view of your home? I would like to find one of our place.



Ina, you can try clicking on this website. http://www.instantstreetview.com/

Then:

1. type in your address, including state and USA

2. Once you see your street view, click on "Switch to Map View".

3.  Now click on "Satellite".

4.  Then click on the + sign to zoom in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely Josiah!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> My surroundings ...
> 
> View attachment 12735



Hey, I didn't know we were livin together Phil??  That may explain the crumbs around the place, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2015)

Saw this in a tourist magazine years ago. Our house is in it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2015)

A look out the front..

.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 12, 2015)

LOL Pappy, good one!! Share your pad, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

I took a snap shot of our home that we had before moving to Florida. Only trouble is, all the junk that was on the picture shows up. Just under an acre and I planted most of the trees, except way out back, when we bought the place. A few were poplar trees which grow real fast and the rest were a pine tree. We added all the additions and porch later.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My backyard (and beyond) with my dog Hans.



Love all of these, but especially the snow one


----------



## Kitties (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow some amazing homes and pictures. There are so many places one could live. But I guess we all have to pick one. I'll be in the mobile park if my plans work out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2015)

A walk down our road...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2015)

Continued


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

What a fantastic place you have there ken..


----------

